# Lonestar - Mineola, TX



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Just left the qual. Triple w/ a middle distance retired. The work was ok, and the test didn't get a whole lot of black and white answers. 16 of 24 were called back to the 2nd series, not including me. :?


----------



## Topgun (Dec 1, 2005)

And he DID the test....NO handles... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry you weren't called back  Any word on what they are doing in the Open? I'm sure it's too early for callbacks, but any news at all?

Thanks-

M


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I heard the judges were generous wwith their callbacks.


----------



## Topgun (Dec 1, 2005)

Richard Halstead said:


> I heard the judges were generous wwith their callbacks.


They were.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open got through 2 series. 21 to the water blind.

SM


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open Callbacks to the third series:

1,2,7,9,12,13,17,29,31,35,36,39,45,46,48,51,52,61,62,72,76

-Susan Gray


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

13 to the 4th series of the open. water triple.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

open 
1 - 76
2 - 62
3 - 48
4 - 45
rj - 7
jams 12 13 17 29 51 72


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> open
> 1 - 76
> 2 - 62
> 3 - 48
> ...


Man I've always loved seeing dog #76 run. Dog #76 is my favorite, has been for years. I hope dog #76 wins the derby, am, and qual too. That would be great!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

76 didn't run the derby. duh

I'm on my cell, and besides I WANT people to go to EE to look up the numbers.

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 76 didn't run the derby. duh
> 
> I'm on my cell, and besides I WANT people to go to EE to look up the numbers.
> 
> SM


What's EE?


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

CCongrats to Bobby George


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Richard Halstead said:


> CCongrats to Bobby George


He sure is having a good weekend!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Shayne,

She has a weird thing under her lower lip. What's up with that?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur results

1st Castlebay's Night Robber O/H Dave Seivert

2nd Trumarc's Reverend Reggie O Ed Aycock & Doug Grimes H Doug Grimes

3rd AFC Windingos Kalamity Kate O/H Marv Baumer

4th Kelly's Booster One O/H Aaron Kelly

Reserve Jam Bull Dozer Runnin JH O/H Ken Guthrie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

gut and doze got the rj in the am

derby
1st - Hillman
2nd - BOOGIE
3rd - Tex
don't remember the rest.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on the 2nd in the Derby, Shayne!

kg


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

congrats to ken.How many more points does reggie need for his title?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> congrats to ken.


Thanks, but an RJ is like kissing your sister. :roll: 

Reggie is a few points short of an AFC.

The one I hope makes it is Aaron Kelly's dog Booster.

If I'm thinking right, he only needs 1/2 a point for his title.

Aaron is a hard working guy and so is his dog. Hope it comes for them soon.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*trial*

*Congratz Ken, Shayne, Dr. Ed & Doug on your weekend!

Aaron*


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you to all the judges, and workers for your time involved in putting on the trial, I know how much work it takes. We had a great time. 
Mr Guthrie, it was nice to put a face to the name. Nice to have met you.
Glenda Seivert


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Shayne, Ed, Ken & everybody. 

Golden Under Construction Regards-

M


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Anybody have the results of the qual?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

so ken if you run in arkansas is there alot of cheering for the RJ and jams?lol


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: .*



Ken Guthrie said:


> The one I hope makes it is Aaron Kelly's dog Booster.
> 
> If I'm thinking right, he only needs 1/2 a point for his title.
> 
> Aaron is a hard working guy and so is his dog. Hope it comes for them soon.


Amen to that.

SM


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

*KG wrote:*


> Congrats on the 2nd in the Derby, Shayne!


Congrats to Aaron Kelly, who trains Boogie and handled him to that 2nd in the Derby, Aaron also got 4th in the Am with Booster, leaving Booster 1/2 pt shy of his AFC.

Pete


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

*Gut wrote:*


> Thanks, but an RJ is like kissing your sister


So you're moving up in the world?

*Charles C wrote:*





> Anybody have the results of the qual?


Penny Youngblood won with Smitty, I don't know the rest of the results.


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Topgun wrote:



> And he DID the test....NO handles...


There's a big difference between doing a test and not handling on a test. You'd be hard pressed to convince me that those 2 judges dropped somebody who truly DID the test, unless there was some mistake, which does rarely happen.

Pete


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: .*



Ken Guthrie said:


> fowl hunter said:
> 
> 
> > congrats to ken.
> ...


Ah come on Ken, at least he has his JH.

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> *KG wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the 2nd in the Derby, Shayne!
> ...


Shayne judged the Open, Aaron ran the dog. But still, congrats to me for giving him a cool name. I also potty trained him and taught him how to sleep in the bed and how to sit for treats. He still sits for treats, but Aaron screwed up the rest of my training.

I'm super happy with Boogie, Aaron has done a tremendous job and i think he's gonna make a real player out of him. He works hard and deserves to be successful, with Boogie, and the other muts too.

SM


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to all you Texas folks. Sounds like ya'll had a great weekend.

Shayne, I knew it was just a matter of time for Boogie.

Congrats,
Frank


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Thank you to all the judges, and workers for your time involved in putting on the trial, I know how much work it takes. We had a great time.
> Mr Guthrie, it was nice to put a face to the name. Nice to have met you.
> Glenda Seivert


It was nice to meet you too.

Your dog that won was perfect this weekend. Couldn't have run a better trial in my opinion.

Looks like you have a good one with him and still a youngster too.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Shayne judged the Open, Aaron ran the dog. But still, congrats to me for giving him a cool name. I also potty trained him and taught him how to sleep in the bed and how to sit for treats. He still sits for treats


too bad your arms aren't a little longer so that when you hug yourself you could reach around that new waistline you're sporting :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Aycock said:


> too bad your arms aren't a little longer so that when you hug yourself you could reach around that new waistline you're sporting :wink:


YOU ARE SUCH AN ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish we still had that middle finger emoticon.

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne judged the Open, Aaron ran the dog. But still, congrats to me for giving him a cool name. I also potty trained him and taught him how to sleep in the bed and how to sit for treats. He still sits for treats
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I was gonna say something but I couldn't do it to my boy.

But since Ed brought it up...........

Dayyyyyyyyuuuuummm

What the hell have you been doing all these times you say your going to work out?

You need to lay off the curls and start some crunches if you gonna stay in fightin' shape.

I told you, you get hitched up........it's over. :wink: 

No more stray for you regards,

Gut


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


OH WTFE!!!!!!!! Yall are so full of it. I might do more curls and bench than crunches, but i can still sport 34 jeans. Ed probably wears about that size too, but he wears his up around his damn chest so who knows.

I ain't hitched up either.... i've got scene control.

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> i've got scene control.
> 
> SM


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

shayne have you been doing your keegeles(sorry for spelling)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


Hey whoe there. Like I told Chris some time back, nobody picks on family but family. Leave us fat bro's alone...I like to think of us as portly, stocky, vertically challenged for our weight. Seems to me in one of those over used pics of those training ducks you lined up on the log that you were sinking pretty fast there lead britches....

Its ok Shayne I got your back, could you move over a smidgen so I can see around you?

/Paul


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> but i can still sport 34 jeans.


 :shock: that must be 34 below the spare tire

Get yourself some nice suspenders to hold up your pants :wink:


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

*Jiggly wrote:*



> but i can still sport 34 jeans


You must have dislexia.


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

*Congrat's to Shayne/Aaron on Boogie's 2nd*

A big congratulation to Boogie,Shayne and Aaron on their Derby 2nd from Boogie's mom "Sunny" and the Jamestown Crew.


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

Pete Marcellus said:


> *Jiggly wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy wouldn't be too happy if he could sport 43 janes.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

shane are you getting a dicky doo.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
your belly hang down farther than your dicky doo.lol


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Stacy wouldn't be too happy if he could sport *43 janes*.


Now, I don't care who you are....that's _funny_ right there! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Needed that this mornin' regards,

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

1. It's Kegels, and no i don't do them.
2. Pete you can come see me at Metro this weekend and i'll drop my jeans and show you my size.
3. Aycock might be skinny but he still wears his pants up to his damn chest.
4. Gut... your to easy. You've seen the last naked woman your ever gonna see, so you don't care how big your gut is.
5. Every damn one of yall is lucky i've grown into a more "PC" Shayne, or i'd tell you all to kiss my ass.  

I'm off to the gym regards,

SM


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

bwahaha you are too funny,I was suprised you knew what kegels are.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

shayne you are almost married anyway so you are seeing the last naked woman you are going tosee also..



wanna meet me at NO nights for lunch..lol


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: .*



fowl hunter said:


> wanna meet me at NO nights for lunch..lol


I can do that, cuz i'm not whooped and cuz Staci doesn't have a Pro 500 strapped to my goods, unlike a few of my buddies in this thread!!!!!!!!

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: .*



Shayne Mehringer said:


> fowl hunter said:
> 
> 
> > wanna meet me at NO nights for lunch..lol
> ...


and cause she has plans with me for lunch anyway.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: .*



achiro said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > fowl hunter said:
> ...


HAHAHA as long as you pay, and give her gas money i don't care.

SM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*trial*

can do that, cuz i'm not whooped and cuz Staci doesn't have a Pro 500 strapped to my goods, unlike a few of my buddies in this thread!!!!!!!!

SM

*I always wondered why those collars had so many holes!!! :lol: 

Aaron*[/quote]


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> 1. It's Kegels, and no i don't do them.


If you were _equipped_ to do them, I'd be a _bit_ concerned for you....

Not surprised....just...._concerned_..... :wink: 

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> > 1. It's Kegels, and no i don't do them.
> 
> 
> If you were _equipped_ to do them, I'd be a _bit_ concerned for you....
> ...


The fact that YOU know what they are is a bit alarming... but its all good.

SM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 1. It's Kegels, and no i don't do them.
> 2. Pete you can come see me at Metro this weekend and i'll drop my jeans and show you my size.
> 3. Aycock might be skinny but he still wears his pants up to his damn chest.
> 4. Gut... your to easy. You've seen the last naked woman your ever gonna see, so you don't care how big your gut is.
> ...


thats right brother, you skinny wannabee's leave the fat boys alone....

right behind ya there Shayne. If you need me I'll be knee deep into a steak...










/Paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> The fact that YOU know what they are is a bit alarming... but its all good.


That you thought they could be done by a man is even _more_ alarming.... :shock:.....but I guess with the proper encouragement, you could participate in a _fashion_.... 

Ix-nay on this ed-thray regards,

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

K G said:


> Ix-nay on this ed-thray regards,


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > EdA said:
> ...


Hey Shayne, I can still wear/fit in 34's too but, 38's are just a little more comfy. Travis


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kegel+exercise+men&btnG=Google+Search

Just an FYI for all the Physiology major/MDs :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Anthony Heath said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kegel+exercise+men&btnG=Google+Search
> 
> Just an FYI for all the Physiology major/MDs :wink:


I already knew all that... but i was really hoping to get passed the kegel discussion.


SM


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> I already knew all that... but i was really hoping to get passed the kegel discussion.


Hey I'm not scared to say that I'm all about learning anything that may help me to keep from pissing myself when I get as old as .......... well.................. .......................OLD.


----------

